
RC-808 – Re-Create the 808 - omnibrain
https://rc-808.com/
======
squarefoot
I'm more on acoustic real drums and sampled drum machines so memory might not
help much, however it seems to me that the bass drum attack is a bit too
clicky. It could be a side effect of the audio compression though.

